# Online photo storage



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2017)

I am looking for a reliable place for online storage to upload to this site. I use photobucket but many of the pics I upload will not show up when I link them. It shows photo not available. What do y'all use?


----------



## rip18 (Apr 10, 2017)

Good luck!

I sometimes link to images on my personal website, but since they usually contain a watermark to the website where I sometimes have things for sale, I can't do that here.

I use DropBox to share large images or quantities of images with other folks sometimes.  While it really isn't for storage, a large number of my higher quality images are in DropBox, so they do serve as a sort of backup - though I don't think I can link to them for forum use.

Good luck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 10, 2017)

I use several cloud storage services to store my files. There are many to choose from, but I like MediaFire for it's simplicity and speed. It offers a lot of free space for free accounts, and I find the uploading to be pretty fast. They offer a free and paid plan. But the free plan is more than enough for basic needs. You can embed photos or videos.

Also, if you sign up using my referral link, you and I both will earn extra free GB of space. https://www.mediafire.com/upgrade/?r=rbq0s30

Here's how to share (embed) a photo.

1. Click on an image you want to share.

2. Right-click the image or click the Share button to get the embed code.



3. After clicking the More sharing options button, get the Forum Embed Code.



Be sure to choose the size you want to embed.



Sign up and upload 1 image to try it out. It's free to sign up and use. I've been using MediFire for a few years, but I usually just resize my images and directly upload them here. I mainly use MediaFire for backing up my files and to share them between family and friends. Works great for me.

Good luck!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks. I will try it.


----------



## Broken Tine (Apr 11, 2017)

I like Google Photos.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 11, 2017)

I used to use Photobucket, but I have tried for the past year to access my photos, and can't see any of them. They say there isn't an issue, mostly because they can't fix it.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 11, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> I use several cloud storage services to store my files. There are many to choose from, but I like MediaFire for it's simplicity and speed. It offers a lot of free space for free accounts, and I find the uploading to be pretty fast. They offer a free and paid plan. But the free plan is more than enough for basic needs. You can embed photos or videos.
> 
> Also, if you sign up using my referral link, you and I both will earn extra free GB of space. https://mfi.re/?rbq0s30
> 
> ...



Thanks  I signed up


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Arrow Flinger (Apr 11, 2017)

Works great. This is one that Photobucket would not load.

Thanks again


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 11, 2017)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Works great. This is one that Photobucket would not load.
> 
> Thanks again



Glad to help, bud. And thank you for signing up using my referral link. You and I both earned an extra GB of free storage space. Win, win!


----------

